# Spray painted wheels what do you think?



## motogpk7 (May 11, 2011)

ok this is for those who say spray painted wheels doesnt look good and chips easly and is not cost effective ....ha !!! painted 3 months ago. i drive on a gravel road everyday and been thrue hell and back and no scratches or chips and look great!! cost me all of 20 bucks! ive perfected the art of making spray paint look perfect !!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Perfect paint while rockin flip flops.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Give it some time, I seen some painted wheels turn to crap after a while. Powder coating is not expensive.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been painting cars in a body shop for years, and all i can say is.... Its all in the prep work, if you preped them good they should hold up  For example : If i prep a 70k BMW bad, and put 2055 ppg clear ($400+ per gallon) on it "it will peel in no time. If i put ppg Value Pro ($66 a gallon) on a cobalt that i preped perfect, it will last for years  Hats off to you for great prep work, and btw, the look sick as hell...


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice job, they look great.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope you clear coat and seal them otherwise i would consider looking at powder coating them babies!


----------

